# a diet for bulking but staying lean



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

im just over 6ft weigh 80kg. quite lean already.

my current diet is

09:00-30g whey isolate and maltodextrin in juice

09:30- oats and 4 whole eggs

12:30 200g chicken with 200g white basmati rice and veg

15:00 same as 12:30 fruit

17:30 same as 12:30 but with potatoes and veg

18:00- 30g whey isolate and maltodextrin in juice

18:30-training

19:45- whey isolate and glucose with juice.

20:00- 200g chicken and 200g rice and veg

22:30- 250g cottage cheese.

i also have 2 litres of water,

150g of almonds and peanuts mixed in between all meals.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

bump, 32 views and no answer.. am i missing something?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

If you actually follow that diet everyday, there's no doubt about it that you should be very lean. It looks on the verge of a pre-contest diet TBH. Do you have any treat meals during the week/weekend?

It's looks low on calories for your height & weight.

Check this link, it may help; http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/11432-clean-bulking-101-a.html?highlight=clean+bulking


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks mate, i've kept to this for the last 2-3- weeks, i will post pics up very soon.

i eat cheat meal once every 3 days-this will be a burger and fries mostly.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry to jump on board but i ave just wrote a plan and maybee it might help you, iv also got a aim to lean bulk. and very clean i would also like opinions on it from everyoe if poss it is in my log but dont know how many people read that thing. im worried that its too muc and migt cause me to put on lots of fat wat you think?










just thoght if its any good maybee it would be handy for you as im 79kg and 5'11''


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

I have decided to drink a lot more milk now in my efforts to bulk after reading an article earlier. When i cant eat no more, i am still able to drink a pint of milk


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Delhi - that diet looks pretty good tbh - how you finding it? It's really a case of start, give it a couple of weeks, assess and adjust - but as a starting base it looks pretty good tbh.


----------

